# Best Sword Company?



## Kane

I just want to know more info about these sword companies below. They seem to be of good quality and a good reasonable price. If there is a better company that sells good high carbon swords around the same price then please say so. Thanx.

So are which are best of the companies below and why.


Gen2 Steel to Steel© Swords

Windlass Steelcrafts Battle-Ready Swords

CAS Iberia Battle-Ready


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Swordforum.com might have some answers for you.

I've heard Windlass isn't all that good anymore.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Charles Mahan

General rule of thum... Steer away from anything company which uses the term "battleready" in their marketing.

I'd strongly recommend looking first for an instructor.  Different instructors have different preferences.  Then I'd suggest looking into http://www.bugei.com and http://www.swordstore.com  The koryu sword arts community considers these two places to be amoung the best to purchase a production sword.  I'm guessing you can't afford the traditionally forged swords that can be imported from Japan.  Swordstore handles some of the importation services.

Steer away from anything made of any variety of stainless steel.  While it is theoretically possible to make something out of certain varietes of stainless that is suitable. 99.99999% of stainless weapons you will find are suitable only for hanging on the wall.


----------



## MisterMike

Charles,

Do you have any points of contact for ordering a katana from Japan? I'll check out swordstore.

Kind regards,


----------



## Blindside

I own a windlass, it was fine for $50, I wouldn't pay more.

I owned a CASI, it was fine for $95, but was happy when I traded it for an axe.  The sword felt like a crowbar, I wouldn't buy from them again.

Some suggestions:

www.kriscutlery.com (good bang for your buck, particularly their shorter swords.)

www.albionarmorers.com (in particular they are coming out with a lower priced line (Squire) this fall, good company that makes a good product)

www.allsaintsblades.com (several of the base model swords fall in the mid 300's, currently the Angus Trim blades are my ideal as a compromise between aesthetics, functionality, and price.)

Good luck,

Lamont


----------



## Charles Mahan

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Charles,
> 
> Do you have any points of contact for ordering a katana from Japan? I'll check out swordstore.
> 
> Kind regards,



By Katana, do you mean an iaito or a shinken?  There's about a $5000 difference in price.


----------



## Kane

So has anyone ever had a Gen2 Steel to Steel© Sword? I've actually heard those are one of the best blades that are lower than $400. The store owner of the store I got those 3 companies said Gen2 Steel to Steel© Swords are the best of the three companies I listed, and it seems that everyone here agrees that the other two companies aren't as good.


----------



## MisterMike

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> By Katana, do you mean an iaito or a shinken?  There's about a $5000 difference in price.



I meant ShinKen. I was actually kind of pleasantly surprised by the prices on swordstore. Then again I am not familiar with the smiths listed on that site but I would have assumed $10k was the going rate.


----------



## Enson

no one likes bud k? you arm an army for under $5000. hee hee!:jedi1:


----------



## Charles Mahan

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I meant ShinKen. I was actually kind of pleasantly surprised by the prices on swordstore. Then again I am not familiar with the smiths listed on that site but I would have assumed $10k was the going rate.



Get in touch with Rick Polland, owner of swordstore.  He may have access to other smiths aside from those he normally carries.


----------



## Firona

Enson said:
			
		

> no one likes bud k? you arm an army for under $5000. hee hee!:jedi1:


Ah, good ol bud k. The only trouble with them is you have to know what you are looking at before you buy it...and everything is stainless. But it's true if you really want a wall sword Budkww.com is the place to go.


----------



## Genin Andrew

If you are serious about owning a good sword and dont mind sacrificing the money for it then try www.liveblade.com they are good quality blades and look great.

CAS look great but i think thats it,not too sure about the practical use,despite their "battle ready" claim...not sure i have never owned one.

Cold Stell are great blades,again good quality and look great so long as you dont mind paying that much.

For a good cheap training sword,try www.katanas.com.au the sword is not sharp or battleready like the site hints but it is a good sword and it feels good.(good for training).

much respect
-andrew


----------



## Genin Andrew

cold steel*...sorry,typo...


----------



## Jackal

http://www.angelsword.com/

Probably the highest quality swords you will see _anywhere_ but the costs often reflect their quality. 

Charles Mahan mentioned two excellent sources for katana as well.


It really depends on what you are planning on doing with the sword.


----------



## phlaw

I always thought Cold Steel made good swords also.

http://www.coldsteel.com/


----------



## Charles Mahan

Jackal said:
			
		

> http://www.angelsword.com/
> 
> Probably the highest quality swords you will see _anywhere_ but the costs often reflect their quality.
> 
> Charles Mahan mentioned two excellent sources for katana as well.
> 
> 
> It really depends on what you are planning on doing with the sword.




The problem with AngelSword is that they tend to be blades in terribly non-traditional mountings.  I have yet to see one with a traditional mounting.  They are also somewhat overpriced for training tools.


----------



## Kempojujutsu

A Student of my said he like Paul Chen and Hanwei swords


----------



## Kane

Thanks for the info guys. What about Gen2 Steel to Steel© Swords. Are those swords good?


----------



## AaronLucia

I got a Paul Chen Practical Plus Wakizashi..

It's neat.


----------

